

CitusDB 4.0, pg_shard 1.1, and cstore 1.2 are out. What's next? - pykello
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/149-whats-next

======
gtrubetskoy
When will CitusDB be open sourced?

~~~
jaytaylor
That's a great question. Unfortunately, in the past it seems like they don't
opt to interact with us in HN posts about them [0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351248)

~~~
ozgune
(Ozgun from Citus Data)

Yes, that's a great question. The reason we didn't respond earlier was that we
don't have a firm answer yet.

Open sourcing CitusDB is a big decision for us, and we're still learning about
(the business side of) open source through our open pg_shard and cstore
extensions.

Once we have a good reply to this question, the HN audience will among the
first to know. :)

~~~
bkeroack
Damn. I've read a bit about Citus and thought it was interesting but had no
idea it wasn't FOSS.

Please consider opening it--as cool as the technology is, I can't in good
conscience implement a proprietary DBMS in production.

~~~
ericfrenkiel
Can you expand on your reservations with this?

~~~
jaytaylor
@ericfrenkiel Just look at what happened recently with FoundationDB.

------
ris
The source?

